# White fuzz on anubias?



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

I had a fish who grew a fungus (which was white and fuzzy), and he unfortunately passed away. I've cleaned out the tank, however did nothing to the anubias on driftwood, and put it straight back in the water... 
A few days later, I have noticed white fuzz on the leaves, the exposed roots, and in amongst the stalks(?)...

So is this going to kill any fish I put in there? How do I get rid of it?

I can try and take a picture if that will help identify, just let me know.

Thanks


----------



## StrangeDejavu (May 1, 2014)

If it's indeed fungus (and not just algae), you could try any of the below methods:



> From the Aquatic Plant Q&A at the Krib:
> 
> "How do I disinfect my plants?''
> 
> ...


----------

